# Start Up Budget & Lathe Specs/Priority



## TX COWDOC (Jun 6, 2020)

Howdy - 
New member here.  I’ve read so many threads on gunsmithing lathes that I’m suffering from paralysis by analysis.  This is initially a hobby that will later (hopefully) be a side business.   I will be taking an NRA machining course this summer as well as getting my FFL.  I I will be buying a new lathe soon.  I have set aside $8k for start up.  I will then add additional equipment over time.  My goal right now is to acquire a new gunsmithing lathe and basic / essential tools to focus solely on Rem 700 barreling and chambering.  I’m looking for input on where to prioritize my spend.   I’ve visited with both Mathews and Grizzly sales folks.  I struggling with the lathe purchase.  Do I go all in on a Taiwanese e.g. PM1340GT with the “Buy Once, Cry Once” approach or go for a model 4003G? 

Thanks for your input!
TX COWDOC


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Jun 6, 2020)

I have a G4003G for about 3.5 years and I think it is a fabulous piece of equipment! But is it "ONLY" a 12-36 lathe.

The real question you have to answer as an FFL is are you setup to do 50 BMG barrels--these need a 2" bore through the spindle and 40" reach.

But, for Remington actions, a GF4003G is just fine. But gunsmithing is more about the way the operator uses the tool than the tool itself.


----------



## derfatdutchman (Jun 9, 2020)

I have owned my G4003G for 8 years it has severed me well. I have not used it to barrel action, but I have turned, threaded and done all kinds of machine work with it. For my new  mill I did go with machine made in Taiwan a G0678. I can't speak of Precision Matthews, but know they have a good reputation.


----------



## darkzero (Jun 9, 2020)

I would say “Buy Once, Cry Once” & get the Taiwan made lathe if budget allows. I have a PM1236 which is the same size as the G4003G & I'm still fine with it. When I bought my PM lathe & mill, QMT did not have any of the Taiwan made offerings back then. If they did I probably would have bought one but I was already stretching my budget at the time. I had originally ordered a PM1127-VF. Luckily it was not in stock cause a few weeks later I changed my mind, cancelled the order & ordered the PM1236.

Many people have the G4003G & it's a decent lathe. I can understand the budget issue as prices have gone up since I bought my machines & they'll continue to go up. The tooling is what costs more but at least it can purchased as you need over time.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Jun 9, 2020)

darkzero said:


> I can understand the budget issue as prices have gone up since I bought my machines & they'll continue to go up. The tooling is costs more but at least it can purchased as you need over time.



Most of the cost of the G4003G increase between 2018 and 2019 was Trump's tariffs.


----------



## darkzero (Jun 9, 2020)

Yup, that affected it a lot. I tired to buy as much as I could before the tarrifs & the internet tax kicked in. Not sure about Grizzly but with PM the prices went over over the years after I bought mine long before the tarrifs. I figure that just due to inflation though. MSC even marks which items they sell now that have been affected by tarriff pricing.


----------



## erikmannie (Jun 9, 2020)

As others said, I agree that you should definitely get the best lathe that you can possibly afford.


----------

